# He ate a peacock poop!! Now what!?



## Pointgold

Have him send his resume' to NBC? 

I wouldn't worry. Having birds and other farm animals, having fecals checked regularly and following a good worming protocal (Panacur Granules every 4 months is my favorite) should be part of his regular care.


----------



## sameli102

Pointgold said:


> Have him send his resume' to NBC?


too funny :lol:

But I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke

Pointgold said:


> Have him send his resume' to NBC?


lol I swear that having this pup is _exactly_ like having another toddler to run around after!
Im either running around after my human toddler or running around after Duke..Im POOPED! They both get into trouble the moment I turn my head.

I really dont like wiping poop out of his mouth though,it puts me off of my food :yuck: :


----------



## zephyr

Oh LOL I hate to laugh but it was a pretty funny visual to think of him running and eating that poo  I think he will probably be fine... they had geese at our breeders home, and at 8 weeks when we got Oscar, he had definitely eaten some goose poo from the yard!!! :yuck::yuck: He even grabbed one on our way to the car... :doh:

Oscar did end up having both coccidia and tapeworm... but those were both fairly straightforward to diagnose and treat by the vet. I'm not sure if either issues were related to the goose poop. He has also eaten at least 1... and a half... dead mice !!!!! :yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck: !!!!! so the vet said that could have been the source of the tapeworm.

I think you're right to have him avoid eating poo as a general rule though, whether or not he has his shots completed. And yup it is gross! :


----------



## Willow52

He'll probably be fine. Hank & I went for a walk on our property recently, he found some nice, fresh deer poop and scarfed up some before I even noticed. When we first brought him home he was lying in the grass munching on what I thought was bark, so I walked over to take it from him...no, it was a dead bird.


----------



## GoldenSail

Well, I can tell what not to do. Don't kiss him!!! LOL. My (unfortunately) will eat various kinds of animal poop.


----------

